# Need Parts for Ward Floor Furnace



## terryray (Jul 9, 2009)

Need Parts for Ward Floor Furnace. My daughter bought a house that was built in the 1930's and it has a WARD floor furnace in it. The glass inspection plate thte covers the Pilot is missing and the local gas company will not turn on the gas until this Item is installed. The only #'s we can find on the unit are 70ta006691 . Does anyone have any idea where I can buy parts for this older unit. Thanks

I have attached a picture of the metal cover that goes over the glass and i think the glass is about 3 to 4 inches in Diameter that is a quarter inthe picture with it. I hope to have an exact measurement soon. thanks to all of those that have replied so far.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Try this link item 5/6

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/rp...=&desc=Gas+Floor+Furnace&supp=20005679&save=1

Just trashed one the other day

You may call grainger and talk with them

Have you looked real good in the bottom of the furnace?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

These old parts can be difficult to find... I will / would often install a 1/2 '' or 3/4 nipple & cap in the hole... All you need would be something to keep the flame from being able from comming out or something from falling in.. Not many floor furnaces left in my area


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Don't forget about the CO's


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Plumber, I didn't think any other areas even had floor furnaces...In some areas around here ..All were floor furnaces...Around here, people would turn them off in the summer months.. Every winter you would have to crawl under the house .. clean the spiders out of the pilot assy. to get them to light...


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ken
I stil have 3 or 4 that I service every fall.

And I always hear I hope I burn my foot this year..I try my best to replace with a more current HVAC system..still never gett the job

Try again next year.


----------



## lbattle (Sep 29, 2011)

*Electric 1*

:furious:I understand its hard to find a sight glass for an old floor furnace approx. 3 to 4" in diam. Does anyone have one or know where to get one.
Plumber 101 do you have any left?


----------



## nonesuch (Nov 26, 2011)

*Old furnace viewing glass*

Try finding an old plumbing shop around your area. I believe the part you need is a "mica" replacement window. I don't think it was made of glass. Tim


----------



## imtoad (Dec 12, 2011)

*I have a rusty crusty one*

My unit is past repair but the cap is still there. it might be easier for you to just have a piece of glass cut to fit the cover. email me if you want it.
imtoadim at gmail.com


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

cut a round piece of quarter thick sheetmetal and screw it over the opening so it swings


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

Good luck with finding that part. 
I was wondering, if its just a round piece of flat glass why any fireplace shop that supplies (cut to size) fireplace glass couldn't make it up for you.
Even if you got a small piece of fireproof glass, anyone that works with stainglass would have a glass grinder to round a square piece to size.


----------



## tinas408 (Oct 3, 2012)

hi im also looking for a cap for the sight floor fernace part of my heater located on the floor in my hall way my home was about built in 1930's also did anyone find the eacact place were to replace them?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

you could try....www.ernstflow.com or call 1-800-992-2843...good luck ben sr:yes:


----------

